# New website for Rfc launched



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi girls

I work for Belfast Trust and just noticed on our intranet site that the Trust has launched a new website for RFC to mark it's 25th anniversary.

www.rfc.hscni.net

/links


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Lia.g

Thanks for letting us know.  I had a wee look at it.

Boo


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

was just about to put that on myself


----------

